# New Orleans in II



## jlf58 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi TUG peeps,

I have never been to New Orleans, spend to many vacations in the Caribbean 
Looking to go with my wife in either June, Sept or Oct, 

I want opinions on the best II resort with location to the French Quarter, restaurants etc  being a big factor. Which resorts how up in II and which should I jump on ? Also weather comments for those months would be great. 

These 2 show up, not sure how I feel about them
Hotel De L Eau Vive
Maison Pierre Lafitte

Any comments would be appreciated


----------



## ronparise (Apr 8, 2016)

I would expand your thinking and consider  Wyndhams Avenue Plaza resort in the Garden District

Plenty of nice restaurants there  and the streetcar can take you to the French Quarter

I own Hotel de l' Eau Vive . There are two sides to this place, the original old building and a newer annex. I own in the annex and its pretty nasty, , Ive never been in the main building

If it was me Id be looking for the Quarter house, or try to find your way into Wyndhams La Belle Maison.. (RCI)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of the Quarter House.  It's run independently and the MF's have consistently stayed lower then average for a 2 bedroom / lockout... The location is perfect, its within walking distance of Bourbon Street and its got so much charm


----------



## lizap (Apr 9, 2016)

Of the three months you mentioned, October is by far the most desirable.  The other two can be quite hot. One of our favorite restaurants is Peche in the Warehouse District.  In the Quarter, we like the Gumbo Shop for lunch.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 9, 2016)

I would go in October. In fact I would go during the Crescent City BBQ Blues 
Festival (free event) which is the weekend of October 14-16 this year. It is located in Lafayette Square in NOLA. 

Where to stay? If you plan on having a car, stay in the Garden District at Avenue Plaza. If you visited NYC it will be like staying in the Park Avenue section of Manhatten. You can parK free in the streets about 3 blocks away. Park south of St Charles Avenue. The trolley stops right outside the hotel and goes to the FQ every 10 minutes or so. If you are staying in the French Quarter you don't want a car. It will be like staying on Broadway in NYC. Right in the middle of things!

When you get closer to your dates, if you go to NOLA, write another post for suggestions on what to do?


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2016)

Have only spent time at Quarter House and that was over 10 years ago, so I can't comment on those you've listed. Quarter House had a very nice location for walking the French Quarter IMO. We were comfortable in the unit. If I were going again it would likely be at the top of my list, solely based on our one experience at the resort.

Our exchange was filled by request rather than an online instant exchange.


----------



## hjtug (Apr 9, 2016)

We stayed at Quarter House in an II exchange the first week in Feb. 2015 for our first, and so far only, visit to NOLA.  We were pleased with QH, including its location.  At that time of year we were able to catch a couple of early Mardi Gras parades.

Here is a link to weather records: http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?location=USLA0338
October seems to be the driest month on average


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 11, 2016)

I suggest placing a request if you want QH. Units pop up almost daily but for whatever reason they disappear and then come back. Any non-peak month should be fairly easy. New Orleans doesn't really have a true "low season"


----------



## tashamen (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, Quarter House comes up regularly in II.  I initially pulled something else in NOLA but then used 2 Eplus retrades into QH for this May when I go there for a conference.

However, I decided I didn't want to spend a week there, so instead rented a 1BR at the Avenue Plaza directly from Wyndham for $125 a night including taxes.  I've only stayed in/near the French quarter before and think I'll like this location better.

But for a first-time I agree that QH would be ideal.


----------



## richardlindas (Apr 11, 2016)

Fletch said:


> Hi TUG peeps,
> 
> I have never been to New Orleans, spend to many vacations in the Caribbean
> Looking to go with my wife in either June, Sept or Oct,
> ...



I've traveled to New Orleans for business and pleasure at least 15 times over the years and always find something to do. I loved it so much we purchased at The Quarterhouse 2 years ago..good for only Mardi Gras week.  With New Orleans, I think location is everything.  The closer you are to the hub of everything the less time you spend on transportation. But even with The trolleys it's easier to get around. Weather is also a factor June and September will be hot and humid..I've been their during Christmas week and one day its freezing cold and the other is 85 and 100% humidity. October would be the better month. As for what is going on, NOLA has a part yfor everything so check that out based on the week you are going.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jlf58 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Booked, need advice *

I just took an early June week. I know it will be hot but we are from Florida so can't be any worse. I now need suggestions since I got QUARTER HOUSE !!

We don't really like spicey food, like most people would prefer reasonably priced. Breakfast, lunch, dinner suggestions ? 
What are the must sees in NO ?
How close is the closest casino ? ( wife loves slots )
closest trolley stop ? 
What about food within walking distance ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 12, 2016)

Fletch said:


> I just took an early June week. I know it will be hot but we are from Florida so can't be any worse. I now need suggestions since I got QUARTER HOUSE !!
> 
> We don't really like spicey food, like most people would prefer reasonably priced. Breakfast, lunch, dinner suggestions ?
> What are the must sees in NO ?
> ...



Harrah's was within walking distance. 
Café Dumond is a must at least once for beignets and café ole. I enjoyed the Acme Oyster House for a fried oyster po'boy. Pat O'Brien's was good for drinks but should have skipped the food IMHO (essentially a tourist trap but a tourist trap with history). Past that nothing really sticks out in my mind for meals. Not that we had anything bad, just nothing that I can put into the category of we'll never forget.

We enjoyed the Mississippi river boat cruise. There are several walking tours. We took a haunted NOLA tour that took us into St. Louis Cemetery #1 and Marie Laveau's maselheim that we really enjoyed. The Aquarium was very nice as well.


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 12, 2016)

Fletch said:


> I just took an early June week. I know it will be hot but we are from Florida so can't be any worse. I now need suggestions since I got QUARTER HOUSE !!
> 
> We don't really like spicey food, like most people would prefer reasonably priced. Breakfast, lunch, dinner suggestions ?
> What about food within walking distance ?
> ...



Gumbo Shop on St. Peter next to Preservation Hall for lunch or dinner. Low key and very good.

Mother's over on Poydras for breakfast or a Debris po' boy for lunch


----------



## ronparise (Apr 12, 2016)

I forget the name but the diner right next door to the Quarter House is open 24 hours a day and the food is really good


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 12, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I forget the name but the diner right next door to the Quarter House is open 24 hours a day and the food is really good



It's Daisy Dukes. The one next to that is Jimmy J's. Jimmy J's is more gourmet and in my opinion better food but it's really small and not open 24 hours. Daisy Dukes is extremely convenient.


----------



## lizap (Apr 14, 2016)

Second the Gumbo Shop.  Many of us locals eat here, mainly for lunch. Peche in the Warehouse District is very good for dinner.




scootr5 said:


> Gumbo Shop on St. Peter next to Preservation Hall for lunch or dinner. Low key and very good.
> 
> Mother's over on Poydras for breakfast or a Debris po' boy for lunch


----------



## jlf58 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks to all, keep advice coming as far as food. What about must see places ? Also what is the parking like for Quarter house ?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 14, 2016)

The National WWII museum is fantastic. It has been expanded recently. If that type of thing interests you I suggest adding the second day option. You cannot absorb everything in one day.


----------



## Greg G (Apr 14, 2016)

Central Grocery  - For muffulettas

Greg


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Fletch said:


> Thanks to all, keep advice coming as far as food. What about must see places ? Also what is the parking like for Quarter house ?



The Sculpture (Free) Park by the Art Museum ($) in City Park is excellent.

WWII museum is excellent, a lot to see you may want to break this up into 2 four hour days for $6.00 extra.

Swamp rides are a must. I would do two, a air boat ride and a slow boat ride.

Frenchman Street for music.

Horse carriage ride.

Check out www.offbeat.com in late May for events for June.

Plantation tours.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 14, 2016)

The Oyster Festival is happening June  4, 5 that is free and tasty hopefully you will be there. They have some good free music going on from 11:30 to 6:30pm.
Bring some lawn chairs.


----------

